# Private Messaging



## Nomad722 (Jul 11, 2019)

Is it possible to private message other members?


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 11, 2019)

Yes if you click on their name in bold blue under their avatar a little box pops up and you click on start conversation 
xx


----------



## Nomad722 (Jul 11, 2019)

I am not sure it works on the computers in the Library where I am now, unfortunately I don't have a computer yet.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 11, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> Yes if you click on their name in bold blue under their avatar a little box pops up and you click on start conversation
> xx



Not seeing that at all, often wondered  how you start a pm.


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 11, 2019)

Follow the circled areas clicking on them on who you want to message, should work no matter what device you are using xx


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 11, 2019)

Mystery, start a convo doesn't show in yours or nomads.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2019)

A Moderator needs to enable it on your account if you don't see it. Unfortunately I can't do it any more. @Josh DUK - can you help?


----------



## Type2darren (Jul 11, 2019)

Can you enable mine also! D


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 12, 2019)

Have you tried clicking on someone's name and looking at the box that appears? There is a bold start a conversation...…….. click on that and you can then private message that person. Or there should be a inbox top right of your screen click on that. If that's not visible then as Northerner says a mod/admin needs to change your settings for you.
Edit to add
Click on your name top right and bring down the menu.... scroll down to privacy settings and make sure you have the members box ticked so you can pm.


----------



## Josh DUK (Jul 12, 2019)

@Nomad722 and @Type2darren,

I have made your accounts into active registered users. I also checked your account and it looks like your preferences are switched on to enable private messaging between individuals. Let me know if you are still unable to private message anyone.


----------



## Type2darren (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 12, 2019)

@Josh DUK

Hi. Sorry to be a bother but could you enable this feature for me too please?


----------



## Josh DUK (Jul 12, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> @Josh DUK
> 
> Hi. Sorry to be a bother but could you enable this feature for me too please?



Hello @rebrascora, 

It should be all set up for you now 

If anyone else having the same issue, please feel free to contact me. It should be able to automatically do it once you sign up. I will speak to someone for a possible fix for this issue.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 12, 2019)

@Josh DUK Yes, I have that facility showing now. Many thanks for your help..


----------



## KARNAK (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi Josh could you set that up for me please?


----------



## Josh DUK (Jul 12, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Hi Josh could you set that up for me please?



@KARNAK  you are all set


----------



## KARNAK (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks @Josh DUK you are very kind.


----------



## SueEK (Jul 12, 2019)

@Josh DUK Hi, I don’t seem to have that facility either, could you possibly add for me too. Many thanks


----------



## Josh DUK (Jul 12, 2019)

SueEK said:


> @Josh DUK Hi, I don’t seem to have that facility either, could you possibly add for me too. Many thanks


Hello @SueEK ,

It should work for you now


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Jul 12, 2019)

*MeeToo Please* @Josh DUK


----------



## Josh DUK (Jul 12, 2019)

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> *MeeToo Please* @Josh DUK


Of course! You are all set


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Jul 12, 2019)

Josh DUK said:


> Of course! You are all set


Thanks very much!


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 12, 2019)

Josh DUK said:


> If anyone else having the same issue, please feel free to contact me. It should be able to automatically do it once you sign up. I will speak to someone for a possible fix for this issue.



Here Josh, don't seem to have the facility.


----------



## Josh DUK (Jul 12, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> Here Josh, don't seem to have the facility.


Hello @nonethewiser 
It should be all set for you now


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 12, 2019)

Josh DUK said:


> Hello @nonethewiser
> It should be all set for you now



It is, thanks.


----------



## SueEK (Jul 12, 2019)

Josh DUK said:


> Hello @SueEK ,
> 
> It should work for you now


Excellent thank you very much Josh


----------



## Josh DUK (Jul 12, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

Please let me know if anyone else is experiencing this issue. We may have resolved it, but I will keep an eye out on this thread just in case.


----------



## Nomad722 (Jul 15, 2019)

Josh DUK said:


> @Nomad722 and @Type2darren,
> 
> I have made your accounts into active registered users. I also checked your account and it looks like your preferences are switched on to enable private messaging between individuals. Let me know if you are still unable to private message anyone.



Thank you, it will take me a while to get used to using the board.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2019)

Nomad722 said:


> Thank you, it will take me a while to get used to using the board.


There's a lot of useful information in the 'Welcome' section 

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/welcome-and-getting-started.37/


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 15, 2019)

The question has been coming up regularly for years.


----------



## Seabreeze (Jul 26, 2020)

Can someone please enable my account for private messaging. 
Thank you.


----------



## Josh DUK (Jul 26, 2020)

Seabreeze said:


> Can someone please enable my account for private messaging.
> Thank you.



Hello @Seabreeze,

you should be able to send private messages now.


----------



## Junglegirl (Aug 5, 2020)

@Josh DUK I realise this is an old post but could you enable me to message people please.


----------



## Josh DUK (Aug 5, 2020)

Junglegirl said:


> @Josh DUK I realise this is an old post but could you enable me to message people please.



should be all set and you should be able to private message people.


----------



## Junglegirl (Aug 5, 2020)

Josh DUK said:


> should be all set and you should be able to private message people.



Thank you so much, much appreciated


----------

